# Recreating a wood paneling profile



## 4nthony (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi,

My 1949 house has walls of wood paneling. The paneling has this profile at the seams. The paneling is 3/4" x 11" (not sure of the species) with a chamfer at the bottom and the moulding profile at the top. There's an area of the wall that was patched using 3/4" plywood and I'd like to try and remake the paneling to replace the ply.

I've found several bits for moulding profiles that come close, but the dimensions are either too long or too short. I was thinking I could try and replicate the profile using a cove bit along with a v-groove or rounded-V bit. If I can match the cove and line up the peaks/valleys, the other areas along the profile (for example, where chamfer meets roundover) won't be as noticeable. There's plenty of blemishes in the walls but as long as it lines up, I think it will be OK.

Any other suggestions for recreating? Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When it comes to matching molding you either have to live with something similar or replace all of it. It cost hundreds of dollars to get someone to make the tooling to match molding. I do that kind of work but it would be more than a days work to make the blades and would take $150.00 worth of steel to do it. 

You might measure some crown molding. The center of that looks like crown molding to me. It just may be a little too big.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

4nthony said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 1949 house has walls of wood paneling. The paneling has this profile at the seams. The paneling is 3/4" x 11" (not sure of the species) with a chamfer at the bottom and the moulding profile at the top. There's an area of the wall that was patched using 3/4" plywood and I'd like to try and remake the paneling to replace the ply.
> 
> ...


Call W. Moore Profiles located in Florida, NY. (845) 651-1095 . They do a great job on custom profiles and have very reasonable prices. You could likely get that as a molding knife or a molding head cutter for a spindle shaper.


----------



## 4nthony (Aug 9, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> You might measure some crown molding. The center of that looks like crown molding to me. It just may be a little too big.


Hmmm, you might be right. The picture on the left is in the stairway where they didn't fill a small gap above the panel. I hadn't thought they might've just put a strip of crown moulding between the boards. Definitely something to look deeper into. Thank you!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

how many linear feet (or inches) are you talking about ?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

4nthony said:


> Hmmm, you might be right. The picture on the left is in the stairway where they didn't fill a small gap above the panel. I hadn't thought they might've just put a strip of crown moulding between the boards. Definitely something to look deeper into. Thank you!


The knife I made for crown molding, the center U shaped area measures 1 1/4" wide. The outer V groves measure 1 5/8" center to center.


----------



## 4nthony (Aug 9, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> how many linear feet (or inches) are you talking about ?


I'd guess about 22' total. It's just this corner of the room.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

vertical crown molding bits at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com




Look for vertical crown molding bits like these:





Molding :: Molding Sets :: 3 Bit Crown Molding Router Bit Set - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 16320


Install crown molding in any room to add elegant detail and a finished look Although crown moldings have traditionally been made with large molding machines you can easily create ornate moldings with your router table and Yonico s crown molding router bits




www.precisionbits.com









Molding :: Crown & Cornice Molding :: Crown Molding Router Bits :: 2-1/4" Crown Molding Router Bit - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 16146


Install crown molding in any room to add elegant detail and a finished look Although crown moldings have traditionally been made with large molding machines you can easily create ornate moldings with your router table and Yonico s crown molding router bits




www.precisionbits.com




You can use them on a router table to make something close, then combine with other bits it will get you what you have posted.
Of course they require a router in a table .......

You can do 1/2 of the profile using one bit, flip the piece over and using the same bit duplicate the other half. Of course, you will need to glue those two pieces together........


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

I think I know that panel pattern. I'm fairly sure it is called "Pickwick." I've only seen Pickwick for sale at bLowes and in 3-1/4" wide 1/4" panels. Historically it's also installed horizontally or diagonally in the photos I've seen. If you can find some pickwick pattern paneling (used to be off-the-shelf at bLowes circa 2005), you may be able to cut off the "moulded" portion and use it to build up a composite trim. You might also be able to find a pickwick cutter head


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Actually... you should be able to find this without too much trouble. 

Here's some links to potential sources and information

Information








Pickwick pine paneling -- the most popular knotty pine pattern in midcentury America?


Epic: 2,000+ words exploring this piney puzzle Pickwick Pine! We recently learned that this is the name for the what we believe was the most common profile of knotty pine paneling in the 1940s and 1950s — and possibly, for many decades prior. Since we love to chronicle the almost-forgotten terms...




retrorenovation.com





This one offers 3/4" thick planks and the site gives detailed measurements that you can check against your house's panels.


https://www.stonewoodproducts.com/product/pickwick-tongue-and-groove-premium-pine/



And another source








Pickwick Knotty White Pine Paneling


Pickwick Knotty White Pine Paneling. Samples available. Shipping available. Available in 3' to 8' lengths. Make a knee wall or paneling ceiling to floor.




totalwoodstore.com


----------



## 4nthony (Aug 9, 2020)

RepairmanJack said:


> Actually... you should be able to find this without too much trouble.
> 
> Here's some links to potential sources and information
> 
> ...


Wow. Thank you for all this info! I'll get in touch with Total Wood Store and request a sample. This looks to be a really close, if not exact, match


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad I could help. I didn't recognize it immediately and then it suddenly "clicked" and I recognized the pattern. It was kinda nagging at me for a bit. Those links are just the first ones that came up on Google, you might be able to find a better deal if you shop around.

I used pickwick vertically for a wainscotting in an attic room that I finished as an paneled office but I later removed it when I drywalled the space as a bedroom. I liked that it was a little different than the standard beadboard and discovered much later that it was a mid-century standard form of paneling and not appropriate for a 1927 bungalow. I've never seen it installed in a mid-century house. My in-person experience is all with the hideous 1960s-70s 4x8 sheet paneling with the vertical black lines. I don't know the actual name for that stuff, but I hate it with a passion - but that's another story...

I'm not entirely surprised that new pickwick is a close match. Beadboard is one of the few materials where the modern equivalents are nearly identical to their historical counterparts. Unlike the constantly shrinking baseboard trimwork, I've been able to piece-in contemporary 1x beadboard with 110yr old original stuff.


----------



## 4nthony (Aug 9, 2020)

RepairmanJack said:


> Glad I could help. I didn't recognize it immediately and then it suddenly "clicked" and I recognized the pattern. It was kinda nagging at me for a bit. Those links are just the first ones that came up on Google, you might be able to find a better deal if you shop around.


I ordered a sample from Total Wood Store. It's close, but not perfect. I'll keep looking and ordering some samples and see what I can find. Otherwise, with a bit of finesse, this might work. 

Thanks again!


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, that _is_ very close, but just a tiny bit off. Can you maybe replace an entire wall section? if you have a switch at a painted corner it's going to be much less obvious. Maybe you could liberate and reinstall some panelling from someplace that's on the other side of a door or a window so the minor differences will be imperceptible to all but the most exacting analysis...?


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

also... consider whether or not you can remove the top course or two of the original paneling and replace it with the reproduction pieces while you repurpose the salvaged pieces to replace the missing lower paneling. it will probably be an imperceptible change if you try that sort of approach.


----------

